# Fangar (and others) -HELP!!!!



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a gentleman who sees me each year in Indiana.  He is a very NICE cop.  (BTW, I find most cops are VERY nice, when they are not on duty dealing with problems).

Back to the story.  He would like me to make pens from his "issued" ammunition.  IT IS SHORT!!!  As I have said numerous times, I know nothing about ammo-but I imagine other officers have asked for the same-Who has done this successfully and will you direct me to some pictures so I can accomodate this GENTLEMAN!!!

Thanks for any help.[][]


----------



## Butcher (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed, 

One thing you will need to know is what is his issue ammo?  Is he issued 9MM, 10MM, .40Cal?  Is he on the SWAT team and use a rifle?

Someone had some .45 ACP case pens on here, you should be able to adapt that to his issue pistol ammo once you find out what it is.

Hope this helps....


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed, I did a .45 ACP Cigar and Antler. I think it turned out quite well. I've also used 9mm on an 8mm Euro and the brass fit just about perfectly. I paired it with bamboo and it was a little plain, but one of my regulars bought it for her brother who is a police officer.

Once you get the brass, start comparing it to various parts from various kits. You'll find one that matches pretty close and you can then use just about any of the methods that many have posted to get the end result.


----------



## oldsmokey (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed, there is a tutorial on the home page, "A Cartridge Pen" by Don Ward.  Lots of good info for you.  I am sure Fangar has made a lot of them.
BTW, as a retired cop, I have a question for you.  How would a nice guy like you know how we are when on duty???


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmokey_
> <br />Ed, there is a tutorial on the home page, "A Cartridge Pen" by Don Ward.  Lots of good info for you.  I am sure Fangar has made a lot of them.
> BTW, as a retired cop, I have a question for you.  How would a nice guy like you know how we are when on duty???



A nice guy like me was young once.  And I thought speed limits were really pretty optional. I was also in Wisconsin, where, at the time, the per capita consumption of brandy was the highest in the world and I felt compelled to help us keep that distinction!  (Long ago, in a different life!)

Officers disagreed.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

To clarify a little, I have done numerous shell pens 338 magnum is my favorite, but I do also make the slimline in smaller casings.

The problem here is the SHORT casing-it will have to be designed into wood or antler or camo or something!!!  Those are the things I thought someone probably already is doing.  

Sorry, I figured all "police issue" would be the same.  WRONG, AGAIN!!!  At least I am used to being wrong.  Will look at the casing he gave me and report further.[]


----------



## Fangar (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed,

We use .40 cal pistol ammo which is actually a decent size for a pen barrel (Diameter I mean).  I would likely do one of a couble things.  Either use the casing as the finial end of the pen with a base kit of a Slimline, Euro or if you wanted a Parker than a Perfect Kit or Elegant American.  If his dept uses a rifle as well, then you might do a rifle casing and the pistol.  My dept uses the AR-15 in our cars which is a .223.  Not good for pens at all.  But we also have 300 Winchester Magnums that are used by our SWAT team snipers.  


Here is a quick sketch of what I might do:






The joint where the two primer faces come together would be smiliar to this one, but picture the lower body of this pen as a wooden body with only primer faces contacting in the middle (Centerband):





Hope that helps to get some creative juices flowing.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed, here is the cigar I was talking about. This should give you some ideas.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 

I turned tenons on the antler so that it just fit into the casing on either end. I chucked the CB in my Beall and turned it down to fit giving the illusion of yet another piece of casing.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank-you!!!!!!! Fangar!

And, yes that gives me a couple ideas that will develop during the day, today.   BTW, Eagle told me you were powder coating-nice job on the above pen, lower casing!!!  Great look, have you tried it with the black nibbed kit??

(If the kit is the perfect fit, ignore above!!)

Thanks again, James!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

Billy,

Like yours, too!!!

And, I am a real fan of the cigar kit-so that puts another wrinkle into the mix.

Thanx!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's one I did a long time ago.
If you need pictures ask Lou, I gave it to him.
(I'll bet he'll think twice about saying he likes something I make)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

Eagle,
That's gorgeous, but you know me, I want to make MORE THAN ONE in this lifetime!!!

The gent in question would like to have these for the guys in his department, so it has to be affordable (take less than an hour to make).

BTW, you really stretched that poor little slimline!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Eagle,
> That's gorgeous, but you know me, I want to make MORE THAN ONE in this lifetime!!!
> 
> ...



IIRC I made that one in a longwood design.I believe it separates between the brass and the antler just above the nib.
That is how I would make now.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

On second look, that makes sense!!!

Perhaps one COULD produce TWO in a lifetime, but mit da coves and da beads-YIKES!!!


----------



## Fangar (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed.

I have since powdercoated pen parts to work and also have used a simple black slimline nib for the end too.  This was one of the first casings that I powdercoated black when I got my setup about a year ago.

Fangar


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Ed.
> 
> I have since powdercoated pen parts to work and also have used a simple black slimline nib for the end too.  This was one of the first casings that I powdercoated black when I got my setup about a year ago.
> ...



Looks like a great job, in the picture!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed,
Here is one of the first ones I did using a 45 auto cartridge.

http://tinyurl.com/empkz

Here are some others done by my good friend, Jay Pickens.
http://tinyurl.com/pmydc

Hope these ideas give you some ideas. Show us the finished pen.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />I have a gentleman who sees me each year in Indiana.  He is a very NICE cop.  (BTW, I find most cops are VERY nice, when they are not on duty dealing with problems).
> 
> Back to the story.  He would like me to make pens from his "issued" ammunition.  IT IS SHORT!!!  As I have said numerous times, I know nothing about ammo-but I imagine other officers have asked for the same-Who has done this successfully and will you direct me to some pictures so I can accomodate this GENTLEMAN!!!
> ...


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed:  I think putting the casing in the middle of the lower barrel with wood, antler or whatever on either side is the way to go.  It accentuates the casing and lets it maintain it's own character.  If the casing is at either end of the barrel, it seems to blend in with the nib end or centerband and looses some of its unique identity.  Just something to think about since everyone sees pen design differently.  Using part or all of a casing as a finial also creates interest as you can see the ID text stamped in the rim.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks, Don!

If he gave me an e-mail address, I will ask about the night stick idea-looks cool to me!!

Also appreciate the pens-that is close to the size of the casing he gave me (one casing-"here, can you make a pen from this??")

I will display whatever I come out with (IF I think it looks decent!!)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

Randy,

I will be purchasing a bunch of these casings (once I know which they are) and inserting at various spots- will post anything that turns out acceptable.


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />...I will be purchasing a bunch of these casings...


Why buy?  Your friend should be able to give you handfuls of them from the police range for free.

At the very least, tell us what the headstamp says.  I have lots of once-fired cases in assorted handgun calibers left over from my reloading days.  I could easily scare you up some brass in 9mm, 38Spl, 357Mag, or 45ACP, and maybe some in 380, 40, or 44 as well.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

Eric,

Thanks for the offer-I will look tonight-

The officer in question has no idea what the scope of his question was, so I will just "solve the problem" and get back to him.  If I design a pen that uses more than one casing, I doubt that he will even notice.

Not a "detail guy" when it comes to pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

Randy,

Still thinking about the project.  If I put the casing in the middle of the lower barrel, the slender part, just under the primer will hit the writer's finger.  Wouldn't that be uncomfortable??  When I first started turning I put beads, etc on the lower barrel and found no one bought them.

Just a thought.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed, I have a real easy solution to your delema....
Assuming you need 15 pens,
Order 5 each from James, Don & Eagle
mark them up accordingly and walllaaaa []
Good Sale !


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Ed, I have a real easy solution to your delema....
> Assuming you need 15 pens,
> Order 5 each from James, Don & Eagle
> ...




I can always count on Anthony to be a "man with a plan!!"


----------



## leatherjunkie (Aug 16, 2006)

Ed,
I also have several shell casings at my disposel.
I do alot of reloading for my other hobby.
I have 9 mm, 38 spc, 357 mag, 44 mag, 45 acp, 45 long colt and a few  rifle cases in 30-06, 30-30, 308 and .223 (5.56 for you military people).

Let me know if you need some. All of my brass is already cleaned and i can even knock out the primers for you. 
In fact if anyone else wants some send me a email. I would be happy to trade some shell casings for pen blanks.

Chances are the police carry 9mm pistols.


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leatherjunkie_
> <br />I would be happy to trade some shell casings for pen blanks.
> 
> Chances are the police carry 9mm pistols.


It looks like there is a variety of calibers available right here.  I also have some 20ga and 12ga shotshell hulls if anybody wants to make a really fat pen.  Hmmm, I bet I could even put my hands on some 50BMG cases - now that would make a big pen!  I'm probably out of fired 7.62x39 cases, but if you twisted my arm I could break out the SKS and make some []

Police used to carry 38 Special revolvers almost universally (except for Harry Callahan who toted a 44 Magnum).  They've branched out though and different departments have used 9mm Parabellum, 357 Sig, 357 Magnum, 40 S&W, 10mm, and 45ACP et. al., not even counting backups and personally owned handguns, or long guns.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Randy,
> 
> I will be purchasing a bunch of these casings (once I know which they are) and inserting at various spots- will post anything that turns out acceptable.



Ed:  The logistics might get a little cumbersome; but I wonder if these guys would like to have a pen made out of brass that had actually been fired from their own service arms??  Collecting brass from each officer and keeping it sorted out would be a headache; but might make each pen a little more meaningful to its owner??


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 16, 2006)

Just thinking outside of the box here... But how about the casing "suspended" inside a clear home brew?? Not quite sure what to do with the "extra" tube inside, but it could be interesting. Maybe set it up so that there is just a little bit of the tube on each end just to hold the hardware, maybe even glue on a piece of black to hide it, kind a like screw up bands. When done, all that would show is the pen refill sticking thre the tip of the pen. Call me nuts, but it could work..


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Randy,
> 
> Still thinking about the project.  If I put the casing in the middle of the lower barrel, the slender part, just under the primer will hit the writer's finger.  Wouldn't that be uncomfortable.....



I don't know?  You would have to try it and see.  If the case mouth were towards the nib end and the rim end was toward the centerband end, I don't think the fingers would touch anything that would feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Fangar (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Ed, I have a real easy solution to your delema....
> Assuming you need 15 pens,
> Order 5 each from James, Don & Eagle
> ...



Nice one!

I'm game...

Oh wait I don't even have time to blow my nose lately.  [xx(]

Fangar


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Nothin' worse than a snot-nosed cop!



(I think James knows me well enough that there will be no offense taken!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2006)

Getting serious for a moment, the casing is a S&W 40 caliber "magnum".

Firefytr-encasing in clear PR is not a BAD suggestion-but in this case, the diameter is already pretty "fat", adding PR would make it as big as a stogie, or a Gentlemen's pen- and we all know THEY don't sell.  (OK, maybe a few do, but it's too fat for most people.)


----------

